# changing drivers door lock barrel tt mk2 2007



## willm73 (22 d ago)

Hi has anyone go any tips for getting the drivers door lock barrel back together on audi tt mk2 . I am struggling to get door handle to operate properly when the lock is pushed back in postion when its in the correct potion the handle wont open its something to do with retainer for the barrel. is there a technique do you need the handle in a certain position to get the barrel back in?


----------

